# Need to get hold of Utrogestan urgently UK resident



## eagertohelp (Mar 27, 2015)

Posting on behalf of a friend, she had a positive PT on Thursday as a result of treatment ten days ago.  Certain levels are showing to be low in a blood test and the clinic (Greek) has now sent a private prescription via e-mail for Utrogestan. I have been around to local chemists and they do not stock this drug.  Any suggestions as to how to get it please?
I apologise for not knowing more details of the pregnancy apart from it being an frozen embryo transfer, any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## finchy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Eager

In the UK you can no longer get Utrogestan 200mg as they discontinued but you can still get Utrogestan 100gm instead.  Ali's Chemist is Shadwell London stock these (I got some today) and they will post this out to you as well.

[email protected]
020 7790 9150

x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Try Ali's Chemist in London.  My prescription is sent through IVF Treatment Abroad (Ruth Pellow) in Greece to Spain for signature from the clinic and then e-mailed to London.  They seem used to IVF prescriptions and overseas at that.

I get it in Scotland next day delivery for just £10.  They don't have the 200mg in stock but I use 2x100 Utrogestan instead.

Contact details:

Telephone: 020 7790 9150
Address: 93 Watney Street, Stepney, Tower Hamlets, London, E1 2QE

Good luck!

Turia x


----------



## eagertohelp (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you all for the quick responses, will get onto these companies ASAP


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Boots can order it for you and Asda Pharmacy, Asda are non profit making too. not sure about foreign prescriptions though, also, if they don't do 200mg, they need a prescription for 100mg.


----------

